# Difference Ferrite Rod vs Ferrite Transformer



## PasadenaDave (May 2, 2007)

A simple question... I have some ferrite rods, and want to build a simple transformer with a high step-up ratio between the primary and secondary. Whats the difference between a ferrite rod transformer and one built with two U shaped cores?
I have built the ferrite rod transformer, is it worth building it instead with two U cores?
Thanks!!


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

The basic question that you're asking about is really just one part of the big picture. Primarily the difference between a particular diameter size and length of ferrite rod that uses X iron versus a particular size U-shaped core is the 'inductance' it will offer. Your design parameters will dictate what is best to use based on the design and purpose of the transformer.

The ferrite rod (and toriod coil) is often used in rather small high-frequency circuits to impede interference (e.g. RFI) into that circuit. Much has to do with making your choice of what to use in making your transformer: the type of transformer, inductance, number of loops, wire size, current, voltage, frequency, heating, taps, leakage, insulation, enclosure, etc., etc.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Adding to Koot's pretty comprehensive answer, I must ask just one question.

Why?

Transformer design is a very specialised area.

So many good transformers are now available off the shelf.

However if you are really determined then perhaps a logical starting point might be something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Transformers-Inductors-Power-Electronics-Applications/dp/1119950570


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Seeing how the question posed was most adequately answered in post #2 (from Koot), there is no discernible necessity to obfuscate the issue by anything that follows.

If one wants to argue the laws of physics, read electro-magneticism, to the point of turning this into a nitpick match, I suggest it be done elsewhere.

As a consequence posts #4 to #10 will find deletion.

Only reason to leave this thread open is for possible additional questions the thread opener may (or may not) wish to add.

Thank you.


----------



## PasadenaDave (May 2, 2007)

Thank you, but the question was not answered.... What advantage would I see with the bigger core - we're talking 20 or 30 walls power transfer at 200 khz...


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

The advantage of using a larger core is to reduce losses (from windings and core due to swing flux), and the use of a larger core is also used to reduce thermal (temperature) rise due to the resistance between the heat sources (core and windings).


----------

